# do i need snow chains or snow socks



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi all , heading towards cornwall at christmas , do you think i should get some chains or socks for the wheels just in case the weather is bad ?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Matey
I wouldnt worry too much about snow and stuff in Cornwall. they rarely get a good covering of snow as they clip the gulf stream.

I take it your on Hardstanding. if not then some chains may help but thats true of any time of year when the ground can get a bit boggy.

Phill


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We bought a set of snow chains, just in case.

Our thoughts were that as we use the van 270 days a year and for under £200 it was a good investment against a van worth £38k.

Having said that, if you could have heard the language the first time we tried them and saw the state Andrew got into (mud and muck everywhere) we did think we had made the wrong choice. But after a few goes they seem easy to put on and we have have a mat etc for Andrew to kneel on.

I meanwhile, will be curled up with a cup of tea, a book and the cat to cuddle while he gets the job done!!!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got a set of Jeko snow "Chains" They are the latest "Metal" type and are very light and an absolute doddle to fit, it is not even necessary to fit them all if you just need a bit of assistance.

at under £100 a bargain.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They look easy Les.
I have just ordered a set from outdoor bits.

A set will fit all my vehicles, except motor bike
everyhome should have some. :lol: 
dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> They look easy Les.
> I have just ordered a set from outdoor bits.
> 
> A set will fit all my vehicles, except motor bike
> ...


Dave they are a doddle to fit and as you say one size fit's all, we just put them in whichever vehicle we decide to use.
you just have to make sure there is 1cm space between wheel and caliper before you get them.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Les I have just had a brainwave, as i still can`t find the pressie i have hidden for Lady p, I think I will wrap them up for her for christmas :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Great idea Dave :lol: ,I've just ordered Jan a set. :lol: 

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Les I have just had a brainwave, as i still can`t find the pressie i have hidden for Lady p, I think I will wrap them up for her for christmas :lol:
> 
> Dave p


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Great idea Dave Laughing ,I've just ordered Jan a set


and a pleasure dealing with you it was Gemmy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

sarcastic sod :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nuke, you nearly lost an order then, but I was placing it as you were making your sarky comment.

Can I cancel it?

Second thoughts, no - I really need those snow sock thingies!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Nuke, you nearly lost an order then, but I was placing it as you were making your sarky comment.


what sarky comment, I had a very pleasant exchange with Gemmy, ask him


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So was it not a pleasure relieving me of my unearned.  

Dave p


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

SaddleTramp said:


> I've got a set of Jeko snow "Chains" They are the latest "Metal" type and are very light and an absolute doddle to fit, it is not even necessary to fit them all if you just need a bit of assistance.
> 
> at under £100 a bargain.


Careful with the Jeko type see here and beware they are NOT recognised by the authorities that require you to carry chains at certain times of the year. Says so on the box. They are very easy to fit as saddletramp says, but very difficult to fit properly ie tight.

Would give them away but have thrown them out in disgust.

Dick


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> So was it not a pleasure relieving me of my unearned.


not at all but i actually got to hear Gemmys earthy tones on the phone, whereas you were virtual


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a set of Jeko snow "Chains" They are the latest "Metal" type and are very light and an absolute doddle to fit, it is not even necessary to fit them all if you just need a bit of assistance.
> ...


That was the thread that put me off ordering a set.
Also read somewhere that they are not suitable for heavy vehicles, but I notice these are the 2011 version and would like to hear feedback from anyone who has used the newer version


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Earthy tones, 8O whatcha mean man!!!! :lol: 

tony


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> would like to hear feedback from anyone who has used the newer version


doubt will be much out there atm as these only shipped in to the UK a few days ago and afaik they were the first batch of the new type



> Earthy tones, Shocked whatcha mean man!!!!


well as a former "Midlander" myself I recognize the accent

Did you like the way I immediately knew who you were as well


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Notoriety obviously goes far if it gets to your ears, don't forget what I said. :wink: 

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> They are very easy to fit as saddletramp says, but very difficult to fit properly ie tight.
> 
> Would give them away but have thrown them out in disgust.
> 
> Dick


Not so with the latest version, they are very easy to tighten, they have a totally different tightening clamp now.

I got mine from Italy direct about 3 weeks ago, so they were in use in bad snow with no problem.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ah you have the new type Les ?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, I didn't like the look of the old ones with just the plastic "strap" for the grip, when I saw the new ones with the metal grips I got a mate of mine who lives in Italy to get me a pair, The fastener actually tightens them onto the tire as well now.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Picture on the outdoorbits newsletter that came today shows the old type (with plastic straps). Better change it for the new type Nuke.

Dick


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is a couple of Pics of new style.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Apologies, they do look slightly different from the ones I got. I hope that they are better. Are they now "approved" by the authorities?

Dick


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Picture on the outdoorbits newsletter that came today shows the old type (with plastic straps). Better change it for the new type Nuke.


yep, couldn't get hold of the new pictures as I said only just arrived in the country

I did mention that all the Jeko belts we are supplying now are the new variant i.e. the same as Saddletramp talks about and has images of


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine have just arrived, Thanks Nuke I hope.

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just taken delivery of mine.
What a simple idea. Extra strong cable ties, and so simple to fit.

Now to wrap them up for christmas and put into Lady p`s stocking.


Dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Just taken delivery of mine.
> What a simple idea. Extra strong cable ties, and so simple to fit.
> 
> Now to wrap them up for christmas and put into Lady p`s stocking.
> ...


Oh Dave, Link em together and they will make a brill suspender belt.     
    
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Mine have just arrived, Thanks Nuke I hope.





> Just taken delivery of mine.


lol glad your orders turned up promptly, was dreading any "complications" caused by weather / couriers


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I was keen to get some but am concerned about mentions of "broke on first use" (Dinks123) and "unlikely to last more than 10 miles" (Glandwr) owtte.

Also I can't see how to get them "for £89.99" (Nuke 23/11/10) or was that the old sort?

I rang Outdoor Bits on Saturday and was promised a ring-back or email - neither so far (5pm)!

Does anyone have an honest appraisal of the effectiveness/expected usage?

Many thanks - Gordon


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can those of you who have just received them please tell me which carriers were used?

I am awaiting mine and could do with knowing how they will arrive.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

that price was the old type Gordon, the new ones were more expensive

Sorry about the call back today, short staffed due to adverse weather conditions (blizzards) and very busy run up to Christmas, will get to you tmrw


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pip,

Fed Ex.

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Ordered mine on Friday, arrived today by Fedex.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Are the new ones now accepted by the authorities or do I still need to purchase chains as well? :?


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Has anyone used them on steel wheels rather than alloys? 

Reason I am asking is that I read a review that the hole through the wheel had to up at the rim, rather than an inch or so down from the rim, as you get on a steel wheel.

Have snow socks at the moment, which give fantastic grip and are easy to put on, but drivers shred them quite easily, so am looking for something a bit sturdier, but not chains.

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The-Clangers said:


> Has anyone used them on steel wheels rather than alloys?
> 
> Reason I am asking is that I read a review that the hole through the wheel had to up at the rim, rather than an inch or so down from the rim, as you get on a steel wheel.
> 
> David


Sory David I do not understand your question.
Could you clarify your request.
I can see no reason why they should be difficult to fit . Espes=cially as scudo and mh have steel wheels and will require trims to be removed.

dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Dave, Check your wheels, He is correct, The Jeko has to have at least 10mm clearance between wheel and caliper so that when the wheel is turning the Jeko strap doesn't catch the caliper.
If the hole in the wheel is not up to the wheel rim it will no doubt catch the caliper.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wheel trims are purely decorative?

Removing them will prevent them falling off - the number one sees at the roadside is amazing.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope they come with instructions...


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Paul, that a "rear wheel drive" Beemer


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Hi Matey
> I wouldnt worry too much about snow and stuff in Cornwall. they rarely get a good covering of snow as they clip the gulf stream.
> 
> I take it your on Hardstanding. if not then some chains may help but thats true of any time of year when the ground can get a bit boggy.
> ...


Dont you be so sure I reacon the Gulf Stream has slipped a bit :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-12045666

Gritters are out on roads across Cornwall and will continue into Tuesday morning, highways bosses say.

Overnight snow on Sunday caused problems on roads around the north and east of the county on Monday.

Temperatures are expected to drop to -3C and widespread ice was possible, the Met Office said.

Cornwall Council's County Highways Department said its salting work included gritters being out in the early hours of Tuesday.

The two main trunk roads between Cornwall and Devon, the A38 and the A30, were described as "atrocious" and "dangerous" on Monday after snowfalls.

Snow also affected Callington, Bude and Penwithick.

Newquay Airport was open on Monday, but travellers were advised of possible disruption to flights.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> lol Paul, that a "rear wheel drive" Beemer


Aye - tells a lot about the motoring know-how possessed by some folk eh 

Theres another pix floating about the net with a BMW fitted with the 'socks' on the front 









You bought RWD for what reason madam...?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Third in my series of "A little knowledge can be dangerous"


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can anyone recommend snow chains or similar for non-alloy wheels?

I didn't realise they were required for driving through central Spain.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, my Jekos arrived this afternoon by FedEx - a few days late but who can blame them!

Please be advised that they are not really suitable on the standard Ford Transit MK7 front wheels.

The strap just catches on the brake calipers.

The gap was difficult to measure but alas is just under 1cm.

They will be OK to use for a few metres to get the MH out of the clag.

I am almost tempted to file the wheel rim holes to make them just a little bigger to get the clearance.

They fit our Peugeot 206 fine.

The Michelin Agilis Alpins are really good.


----------

